# Exponentielle Suche & Ternäre Suche



## Anas (16. Mai 2021)

Ich bin in einer Lerngruppe an der Uni und haben die im Datei hinzugefügte Aufgabe viel zu viel versucht zu schaffen, aber wir hatten keinen erfolgreichen Versuch für die Implementierung dieser Methode.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr uns damit helfen könntet.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## mihe7 (16. Mai 2021)

Womit habt Ihr denn genau ein Problem?


----------



## Barista (16. Mai 2021)

Soweit ich die Aufgabe verstanden habe, handelt es sich um eine Interpolation.

Erst mal wird eine Java-Klasse mit main-Methode benötigt.

Wie man einen Parameter einer main-Methode einliest, war hier letztens erst Thema.

Dies ist ein String, den man in eine ganze Zahl (Integer) umwandeln muss.

Die verlangte Fehlermeldung für einen falschen Parameter sollte man auch hinbekommen.

Die Variablen-Namen l und r stehen wahrscheinlich für links und rechts.

Wie die zu berechnen sind, steht im Text.

Dann nähert man sich dem gesuchten Wert m schrittweise rekursiv an.


----------

